# Pnw Outbackers.......



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....just made our reservations for La Pine State Park for 2008 Memorial Day weekend







.....after 5 years of standing fast in my "I'm not planning 9 months in advance" approach, I finally broke down!!!!

So, for you Pacific NorthWest Outbackers, just a friendly reminder to get out there and make your 2008 Memorial reservations!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

nice Tricia! you go girl! that looks like a great place!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....anyone who'd like to join us welcome as always


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Doxie-Doglover-Too duo and their SOB friends Dave and Patti joined a couple weeks ago. It's nice planning ahead! I think I'll start looking for Labor Day Weekend too!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tricia,

What site do you guys have? I think we would probably be in for this one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

That'd be great! We're in site #13.....Doxie-Doglover-Too are in as well (#10 & #11) and last I heard Thunder was making reservations......you know my motto: The MORE the MERRIER


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I think I'll start looking for Labor Day Weekend too!


So, I now have reminders on my Blackberry to make reservations for Memorial Day and Labor Day....9 months in advance for the Oregon/Washington state parks. Those dates for 2008 are:

Memorial day weekend, first day for reservations 8/23, 8:00am for Oregon and 7:00am for Washington

Labor day weekend, first day for reservations 11/29, 8:00am for Oregon and 7:00am for Washington

Let the planning begin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We're in!!!









Site #12, arriving Friday 5/23 for three nights.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick and I are Wed to Monday and our friends Dave and Patti are Wed to Sunday. We are making vacation out of it instead of just long weekend


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> I think I'll start looking for Labor Day Weekend too!


So, I now have reminders on my Blackberry to make reservations for Memorial Day and Labor Day....9 months in advance for the Oregon/Washington state parks. Those dates for 2008 are:

Memorial day weekend, first day for reservations 8/23, 8:00am for Oregon and 7:00am for Washington

Labor day weekend, first day for reservations 11/29, 8:00am for Oregon and 7:00am for Washington

Let the planning begin









[/quote]
I have been poking around the internet last few days and saving places of interest for camping and potential rally sites.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

So it looks like we have a group of us over at LaPine State Park for the Memorial Day weekend:
(let me know if I missed anyone)

Doxie-Doglover, Space 10
Dave & Patti, Space 11
Thunder, Space 15
Crismon4, Space 13
PDX Doug, Space 12
jnk36jnk, Space ??

Also, we were just talking about a group meal Saturday or Sunday if y'all are interested.....


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We are taking over Gary and Jaque's space (15 I believe) which leaves our original space (21) available if anyone is interested. I am all for a pot luck, just tell me what to bring and I will bring it. j


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We will be at the China Hat Campground which is about 40 miles from La Pine State Park.

Here are the directions if any of you get a hankerin for a road trip: UG - Link would not work - here are the directions from Bend: Directions From Bend


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We'll be thinking of ya'll. We'll be the opposite direction from ya at Lake Wenatchee State Park. I guess us North folks have to get together.

Have fun!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> We are taking over Gary and Jaque's space (15 I believe) which leaves our original space (21) available if anyone is interested. I am all for a pot luck, just tell me what to bring and I will bring it. j


Timber was interested in going, I'll pm them......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> So it looks like we have a group of us over at LaPine State Park for the Memorial Day weekend:
> (let me know if I missed anyone)
> 
> Doxie-Doglover, Space 10
> ...


Saturday would be great if it works for everyone else, as our friends have to leave Sunday( we are arriving Wednesday)


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We have reservations with some friends at Sun Lakes Resort, but plans may change before we actually get there, there is also a family function that same weekend....


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I have decided I will bring birthday cake since Dean and I and at least one other attendee will be celebrating birthdays. I will also bring potato salad. Go with that everyone. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We will be close, but will be too busy riding motorcycles to make it over to La Pine.

We now have 5 motorcycles (200, 2x70's, 2x50's) and it is going to be a GREAT time at Wickiup.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We now have 5 motorcycles (200, 2x70's, 2x50's) and it is going to be a GREAT time at Wickiup.


Is the 5th one for Zune?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We now have 5 motorcycles (200, 2x70's, 2x50's) and it is going to be a GREAT time at Wickiup.


Is the 5th one for Zune?
[/quote]

50's for the boys now. They will move up to the 70's when ready. DW will ride one 70 now and I will be enjoying the view from atop my 200!!! Yea man!

Zul gets to stay back at camp and protect things. He is fine to run in the morning with, but I don't think he can keep up with motorcycles...but I'm sure he'd try.


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I wanted to share a thought on the potluck...what if everyone took care of their own main course (meat or whatever) and for the potluck we did side dishes and dessert. Just a thought.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Shannon said:


> I wanted to share a thought on the potluck...what if everyone took care of their own main course (meat or whatever) and for the potluck we did side dishes and dessert. Just a thought.
> 
> Pdx_Shannon


How about only bring desserts and then if we have room when we go back to our trailers, eat meat and side dishes?














We could eat in reverse! ( never heard that term before last summer when I hear the Gordon Crismon say it)
We are game for however anyone want to do it!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I think Shannons' idea is a fine one. We are doing this on Saturday, right? It seems to me someone is leaving on Sunday. j


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....ditto....we'll bring a green salad & some good bread.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> I think Shannons' idea is a fine one. We are doing this on Saturday, right? It seems to me someone is leaving on Sunday. j


It is a good idea. My friends are leaving on Sunday. You will all like Dave and Patti. Dave is my sidekick and he makes me laugh like no one else can. Good, kind, loving people.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will be enjoying the view from atop my 200!!! Yea man!


Hey now...better be careful on that beast!!







Might have to come over and chase you around on my 230!







To quote Map Guy - Keep the rubber side down!

Speaking of Map Guy - anyone heard anything from him? Haven't seen him around in awhile!


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I found out today there are 2 large baseball tournaments in Central Oregon every Memorial Weekend. The games are played in fields in Bend, Redmond and La Pine. Just fyi.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

O.K......Saturday night it is then!









Main Dishes: BYOD (bring your own dish) or we can round up all of the Weber Q's and BBQ while we talk









jnk36jnk: Birthday cake (you know who you are







) & Potato Salad

Crismon4: Green salad & Bread/Rolls

Also, we decided to go over Thursday AM to make it a L-O-N-G weekend....needless to say the boys are thrilled that we're pulling them out of 2 days of school!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Main Dishes: BYOD (bring your own dish) or we can round up all of the Weber Q's and BBQ while we talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The most important question of all.... Gordon...

Is the satellite going to be up and running? Monaco, you know!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bring your umbrellas








http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/9773...pnav_undeclared
http://www.wunderground.com/US/OR/La_Pine.html
Crismons, are you bringing your pop up thingy?
My daughter has one of some sort, not enclosed though, I'll see if I can get it..


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....Yes Doug, you and Gordon can watch F-1 this weekend......you did check with Shannon...right? Gordon SWEARS that he has all of the kinks worked out on the satellite receiver now, so you guys can watch in the living area instead of the bedroom (that's another story)









....and we'll plan to bring the E-Z-Up shelter as well...just in case. Though the LATEST weather forecast is looking pretty good, so that's the one I'm stickin' with









.....can't wait for Thursday!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Weather is looking better every day. While we won't be with you guys are only 30 minutes away, so we'll be "there" in spirit.

Looking forward to a LONG weekend of camping and riding my new motorcycles!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We will be about 40 minutes from you all as well.... we can just call it the PNW Eastern Oregon Rally.

How many Outbacks can we spread between Bend & Lapine?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We will be about 40 minutes from you all as well.... we can just call it the PNW Eastern Oregon Rally.
> 
> How many Outbacks can we spread between Bend & Lapine?


I like it! The PNW "Spread Out" Memorial Day Weekend Outback Rally.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We will be about 40 minutes from you all as well.... we can just call it the PNW Eastern Oregon Rally.
> 
> How many Outbacks can we spread between Bend & Lapine?


I like it! The PNW "Spread Out" Memorial Day Weekend Outback Rally.
[/quote]

Hey, we'll be in Eastern Oregon as well, just way north of you all between Heppner and Spray having our own little Tri-Cities/Quad Riding/Dirt Bike rally. We have about 5 families getting together for some fun!!! Oh I can't wait!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, you guys that are going to be 'in the neighborood'...
There's no reason you couldn't join us on Saturday evening for the potluck, smore's and Kool-aid (designated driver required).

I'm just saying.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know, you guys that are going to be 'in the neighborood'...
> There's no reason you couldn't join us on Saturday evening for the potluck, smore's and Kool-aid (designated driver required).
> 
> I'm just saying.
> ...


Yeah, it's ONLY about 3 hours. We've got our own potluck going on Saturday. We'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LaPine Weather Forecast


http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/oregon/la+pine.html


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

And everyone be careful going over the passes - there was 4 to 5 inches of SNOW on Willamette Pass this morning. Should be gone by tomorrow, but make sure you check your route before you go!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's your Doxie-Doglover roadtrip update.....









Dateline: Wednesday, May 21 4:30pm

Doxie & DH have spent the day in the bustling metropolis of Shaniko, Oregon. Apparently, their friends' Motorhome brakes locked up and was in need of a tow to Bend







. Being the great friends that they are, they hung out with them until the tow truck was on the way, before heading to La Pine.....expected to make camp by 7:30pm. This after a white knuckle drive through the gorge due to high winds. I'm sure Rick will NEVER let me make camping reservations again









We're off in the morning (the boys are WAY too excited to miss 2 days of school, though they both asked their teachers for work to take with them)....weather still doesn't look great, but we're just hoping that the 20-30% chance of rain doesn't materialize.

Everyone have a SAFE and fun Memorial Day weekend.....let the camping season begin


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Major bummer for Doxie's friend in the motor home , hope they got if fixed and back on the road OK. we should be out of here by nine or so Friday am and with a little luck into the park by 1:00 latest, soee all then. 
Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the update Tricia. Crummy way to start a camping truip though!









I expect hope pray to be on the road no later than Noon tomorrow. That should put us in by 4:00PM at the latest. See you guys there.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: The 'Kool-Aide' will be freely flowing this time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: The 'Kool-Aide' will be freely flowing this time.


I seem to remember something about that at the Spring Rally....but it must have been REALLY strong this year, as I don't remember having ANY this time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As I am finishing up my packing for the La Pine trip, my cell phone rings. I answer, and am greeted my an enthusiastic rendition of...

_*WE WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! *_

That's right... The early arrivals are already over in central Oregon, and it's snowing!








For those of you not familiar with that part of Oregon, it is high dessert and we had the reasonable expectation when we planned the trip of sunshine and at least mid 70's.

Alas, we can't be too surprised by this. Afterall, it is Memorial Day weekend, and this IS Oregon. <sigh>

It seems we are going to be socked in all weekend by the same low that caused the big tornado in the Denver area yesterday. For some reason, the physics of which alludes me, the weather has decided to move in a Westerly direction across this half of the country. Just for us! I can't remember the last time I witnessed anything like that, but then it is Memorial Day weekend. And this IS Oregon. <sigh>

Anyway, back to packing. I think maybe I'll throw the skis and boots in while I am at it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! Ya'll really should consider coming East - - - 65*, sunny, breezy, 20% chance of water-from-the-sky (the liquid variety only) today thru Monday. Fresh lobster is ordered for the Monday celebration! Life is good!!

Oh well. I know y'all will have a great time regardless of the weather! (You did check your furnace, right?)

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This after a white knuckle drive through the gorge due to high winds. I'm sure Rick will NEVER let me make camping reservations again









[/quote]

after the most horrendous Gorge conditions ever, I peed my pants and Rick's. I was soooooooooooo scared. I just knew it was the end....................


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like you are all in for quite a memorable weekend, not to mention a memorable towing experience today.
Please travel safe and sound off as each of you arrive. 
We'll all be here waiting to hear some more great stories of survival and photos from the weekend


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

6 hr drive home, got here about 4:00 safe and sound. 
no wi fi at the park was really a killer, worse than the Gorge Winds








Rain, Hail, Snow, and a little sunshine here and there graced our 6 day trip. We got hit with a horrendous hail storm, it was really freaky! Awnings were breaking. Rick and Dave saved Doug's and let JNK36JNK's awning down a a little and did the same to Crismons and the the strangers across from us. 
Ate too much , had a 'few' beers, and last night I chased my beer with a a Margarita a la Gordon.







Sure was a good thing it was the last of what he brought, cuz I wanted more!
Too much food, too many snacks, wonderful desserts by Jodi and Shannon ( Doug, get your hands off that left over coconut lemon cake, it's MINE). 
For me , the highlight was the Chipmunk fishing, what a hoot! Can't wait to get my own pole! 
Will post pics when I come up for air.
The dirtly laundry stinks and so does Cricket. Bath time!
Thanks all for the fun time and great fires and great mini-potlucks! 
Special thanks to Gordon and Dean for putting on our new electrical cord so no pulling out the hidden electrical cord any more and I now have added storage space!








Extra special thanks to Gordon for hooking us up to his satellite tv! Rick was a happy boy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rain? Snow? Hail?

I think I'm happy that we just had some rain... and a lot of mud


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes - we too woke up to snow on Friday morning. We didn't sing Christmas carols, but did decorate a tree with beer cans....

Besides the snow, the weekend was not bad. At China Hat, when there is no rain, the trails are REALLY dusty, so the moisture helped keep that down to a minimum. We had a couple of thunder rolls on Saturday evening, but for the most part, the weather was great for riding. Monday was a bit weird - rained right over our campsite - hard enough for all of us to get wet, but as we headed out of that area it dried and was dusty, so we were all covered in a light dusting of dirt, which stuck really well after being wet.

We did get some great riding in over the weekend - most of our rides were 40 miles round trip with a good mix of easy riding and technical. The biggest ride we went on was 40 miles one way (about 60 round trip), which took us most of the day with 20 riders ranging from age 6 up to 50 - we were all worn out by the time we got back to camp.

I am glad everyone had a safe and fun weekend! Now it's time to plan the next trip!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, we got pretty lucky with the weather where we were (up near Grand Coulee Dam area right in the middle of WA.) Friday we were greeted with some cold, rain and high winds, but the rest of the weekend was absolutiley beautiful, even with the strange Westerly weather pattern. Mid to high 70's, high broken clouds, perfect! Sorry it wasn't that way in Oregon...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Wow, we got pretty lucky with the weather where we were (up near Grand Coulee Dam area right in the middle of WA.) Friday we were greeted with some cold, rain and high winds, but the rest of the weekend was absolutiley beautiful, even with the strange Westerly weather pattern. Mid to high 70's, high broken clouds, perfect! Sorry it wasn't that way in Oregon...


*Weather stealers!*























*HAILING HARD








DOUGS AWNING BEING SAVED








PILE FROM DOUG'S AWNING








I THINK CRISMON'S HAVE A MAT UNDER THE HAIL?









*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MORE PHOTOS!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> MORE PHOTOS!!


Mr and Mrs PDX









ONE HALF OF CRISMON4









THE SMALLEST CRISMON4 MURDERED A POOR INNOCENT MARSHMALLOW









DINNER TIME! IT MUST ALL LOOK PRETTY DARN GOOD!


















RICK AND GORDON GETTING RID OF ANNOYING BRANCH ON THE SLIDE


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OUR SPOT. Tight fit, had to drive into some trees to back in, tree in way of awning, Rick said a couple bad words







, but it didn't help








MY FRIENDS SPOT










CAMPGROUND HAS CABINS








OUR SPOT HAD PLENTY OF SHADE FOR THE SUN THAT DIDN'T SHINE







(it did shine a little)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doug actually let Shannon touch the beloved Canon? WOW!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*LUCY HELPING RICK READ A MAP









JUST A LITTLE COLD AND SNOWY AT CRATER LAKE, SO NEVER SAW THE LAKE










DEAN WORKING HARD ON THE ELECTRICAL CORD FOR US!


















TIRED AND DIRTY DOG









CHOW TIME IN THE BUILDING THAT THE PARK SO GENEROUSLY LET US HAVE FOR 2 NIGHTS-LEFT TO RIGHT: LITTLEST CRISMON , JODI, DEAN,MY FRIENDS DAVE AND PATTI WITH THE OLDEST CRISMON CHILD IN BETWEEN THEM








*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tell me when to stop..........cuz I've got more........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YES!!!!! MORE!!! MORE!!!*


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]

There is something wrong with this photo.

Our dogs can't read maps, never thought putting them in dresses would allow them too. Usually things with dresses can't read maps... Or is it guys don't read maps. I get confused.

Did I day that









Great photos Doxie.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]
LUCY?

Did I Seeker miss something???

Who's "Lucy" ????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble


Just imagine how bad Lucy must feel having to get that lacy number all muddy while dragging Rick around <"Can't he just go out by himself? How come the big bad POLICEman needs cute li'l me to protect him?">


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble









[/quote]

actually , when we went to the Lava Fields, both Cricket and Lucy had matching lacy ensembles. Dave and Rick are happy to walk them that way cuz those two dogs dressed up purdy are BABE MAGNETS! It's so funny how many people are drawn to them, and Rick and Dave just glow, it's pretty funny! ( Rick and Dave don't realize the dogs are the REASON people are stopping and talking-especially females. They think it's their manly studly magnetism







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]

There is something wrong with this photo.

Our dogs can't read maps, never thought putting them in dresses would allow them too. Usually things with dresses can't read maps... Or is it guys don't read maps. I get confused.

Did I day that









Great photos Doxie.
[/quote]
can't read maps? do they stay out in the rain on your side of the mountain David? I just never realized that all dogs can't read maps!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]
LUCY?

Did I Seeker miss something???

Who's "Lucy" ????
[/quote]
Dave and Patti's dog


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]

There is something wrong with this photo.

Our dogs can't read maps, never thought putting them in dresses would allow them too. Usually things with dresses can't read maps... Or is it guys don't read maps. I get confused.

Did I day that









Great photos Doxie.
[/quote]
can't read maps? do they stay out in the rain on your side of the mountain David? I just never realized that all dogs can't read maps!








[/quote]

Our dogs are hightech they use GPS's.







.... Bear right .... but we never do see the bear on the right ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


>


I'll just bet Rick loves walking Lucy in public, especially in that little white lacy ensemble








[/quote]

There is something wrong with this photo.

Our dogs can't read maps, never thought putting them in dresses would allow them too. Usually things with dresses can't read maps... Or is it guys don't read maps. I get confused.

Did I day that









Great photos Doxie.
[/quote]
can't read maps? do they stay out in the rain on your side of the mountain David? I just never realized that all dogs can't read maps!








[/quote]

Our dogs are hightech they use GPS's.







.... Bear right .... but we never do see the bear on the right ?

[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> Our dogs are hightech they use GPS's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that legendary indian that we're told to "watch for" either.............Falling Rock


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *YES!!!!! MORE!!! MORE!!!*


*Mr and Mrs. PDX. Yeah, he's hiding his face on purpose. It makes it more fun when you DO get a good pic of him!







*









*SOME GOOFY KIDS THAT MADE THEIR WAY INTO OUR DINNER EVEN THOUGH WE LOCKED THE DOOR








*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That looks like a great building! Bet it was nice to be inside together where it was warm(er).

Looks like another great PNW Rally!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Great pictures Tawnya!!! The boys loved their own goofy faces







......I'm down with the Outbackers cold that came on during the drive home....nothing like body aches/sneezing/sore throat to make you really feel good while doing a gazillion loads of laundry







. Gordon and Jesse are off tomorrow morning with his 1st/2nd/3rd grade class (Montessori elementary school) to Brooks Memorial State Park for two days.....Jesse will be in a cabin while Gordon tents it (oh, the things we do to save diesel money for the RV trips)......wow that was ALL way off topic.....sorry, must be the cold...now back to your regularly scheduled Memorial day topic !!!!

Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....Great pictures Tawnya!!! The boys loved their own goofy faces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooooo sorry you are sick! That was Rick and I after the Toppenish rally and we were very sick. Sure hope you get better quickly and if it's the same bug, BUY LOTS OF KLEENEX!








Gordon-tent? YOU'RE Gordon? Ha!Ha!


----------

